# Just noticed this today



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I was watching my rhom today and when i saw his right side i noticed a fleshy mark over his right eye...when i looked at his left one there is a small bit above his eye that has this mark aswell... any ideas?

heres some pics

Right eye









Left eye









I am about do a water test and will post the results shortly.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My test results...

pH 7.6 
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 20ppm

Could it be the pH? The only thing new is yesterday i added some boyds vitachem to his tank and today i began feeding him food soaked in it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Could be a case of pop eye, are the eyes foggy at all?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

not at all not yet anyways

this wasnt on him yesterday so im catching this very early on whatever it is. I cant dose salt because i have live plants in his tank.

vid


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That is very difficult to tell.
Could he have cut himself?

Damn you have planaria?
I had it two weeks ago..took forever to get rid of it but its still there slightly.
Water changes every other day for a week...still there.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't see any planaria







just water marks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry he is gonna die
drive to my house and drop him off ill keep him for ya


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Hes still eating and all that i dont think its fatal at all but it def looks wierd


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Hes still eating and all that i dont think its fatal at all but it def looks wierd


nope he is gonna die
just give him to me and save urself some grief


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Water changes every other day for a week.


That's what I'd do, I had this before when getting into planted tanks and it was a water quality issue....
It cleared up in a couple weeks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll give it a shot


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree, probably a water quality issue


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Which is wierd cause my water appears to be perfect









maybe the vita chem set off something


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks like just a blemish from a scrape. i would just keep an eye on it for now and not worry about the water because your readings are fine. if it's still there in a few days or worsens, then i would do something more drastic.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I don't see any planaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what is the white stringy things that float by a few times in the vid?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

notaverage said:


> I don't see any planaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what is the white stringy things that float by a few times in the vid?
[/quote]
random debris it was right after a water change


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> I don't see any planaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what is the white stringy things that float by a few times in the vid?
[/quote]
random debris it was right after a water change
[/quote]

You've Definetly had a bad couple days of Luck ... I dont think its pop Eye ...
Hope things get better . Im more worried for Your Piraya ,

That could be What your Sanchezi has on its Eye aswell. perhaps frank Can Second this


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nah the rhom looks like it's had eyebrows carved into it's skin... The sanchezi's eye area is fine just the eyeball itself is screwy

i'm more worried for my piraya too man I hope it doesn't go blind.


----------

